# Cool dude



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno's first proper hair cut. But of a shock but he was getting very hot & bother under all those curls. Feels really soft & fluffy though & he's a lot darker now his sun bleached locks have gone. He's been a bit hyper after the groomers!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Really good cut! He looks cute!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

And this is after....


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Ruth that was before!! Maybe I should have left him like that! No he seems much happier now x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> And this is after....


Whoops! I thought you posted a post cut pic...he gorgeous both ways!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bruno looks great - he is really grow in up.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

He looks lovely!! Very similar to my Tilly. It's good to see how they have done his head and face as I haven't touched hers much. He looks very handsome and a lovely dark chocolate


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aww what a gorgeous boy  I'm so worried about getting Nellies hair cut as I have read so many horror stories on here. Think I may print off your picture to show my groomer as Bruno's coat looks great.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

He looks like velvet! You soon get used to it. I had same shock when Samson was groomed. He was really hyper too. He looks beautiful. Lovely colour


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

That's exactly the right description - it is like velvet. Can't stop stroking his fur - he keeps looking at me as if to say leave me alone I want to sleep!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looked great before but he looks amazing after. He can really wear the short look and his head is perfect


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I think I looked pretty worried at the groomers so the nice man didn't shave him too much in case I fainted! I told him to leave his beard apart from a little neater under his chin & a tidy up round his eyes. It's made him look very spanielly (not sure that's a word!) which is perfect for me x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks cute and fluffy, nice groom. I love all the little dogs that I give Teddy bear cuts to at the groomers, they feel sooo lovely when its done!


----------

